
If Democrats Wanted Mueller to Say He Did Not Exonerate Trump, They've Got That - georgeshi
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/if-democrats-wanted-mueller-to-say-out-loud-he-did-not-exonerate-trump-since-trump-says-over-and-211eadf2c484
======
dang
Hi, I'm a moderator here. It looks like you've been submitting all-political
articles. That's not what this site is for—please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
The point of Hacker News is intellectual curiosity on a wide variety of
topics. Some of those inevitably have political overlap, but curiosity should
remain the high bit, not political battle. Otherwise the political submissions
(and flamewars) will take over the site completely, and we can't let that
happen.

There's more explanation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013092)
and
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20overlap&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20overlap&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)
if you want it.

